# Official Game Thread: Raptors @ Bulls 1/9/2006 7:30CT - RNET / CSNC



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#ff0000"></h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.nba.com/raptors/"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/tor_logo.gif"></a><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#660066">Toronto Raptors(11 - 23) (7 - 10 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #ff0000">Chicago Bulls(14 - 19) (6 - 10 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/"><img src="http://img210.exs.cx/img210/6521/gametime9af.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">United Center</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Chicago, IL, January 9, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Toronto Raptors @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST RNET CSNC</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_sweetney" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_michael_sweetney.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_sweetney"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Michael Sweetney<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 8'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_james" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_mike_james.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_james"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Mike James<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 2'' - Duquesne</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/joey_graham" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_joey_graham.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/joey_graham"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Joey Graham<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 7'' - Oklahoma State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/morris_peterson" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_morris_peterson.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/morris_peterson"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Morris Peterson<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 7'' - Michigan State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_bosh" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_bosh.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_bosh"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Bosh<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 10'' - Georgia Tech</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/rafael_araujo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_rafael_araujo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/rafael_araujo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Rafael Araujo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 6' 11'' - Brigham Young</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jannero_pargo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jannero Pargo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arkansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jalen_rose" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jalen_rose.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jalen_rose"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jalen Rose<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 8'' - Michigan</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jose_calderon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jose_calderon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jose_calderon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jose Calderon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 3'' - Spain</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/charlie_villanueva" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_charlie_villanueva.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/charlie_villanueva"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Charlie Villanueva<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 11'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/matt_bonner" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_matt_bonner.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/matt_bonner"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Matt Bonner<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 10'' - Florida</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Carter sank a 3-pointer in Calderon's face with .1 seconds left on the clock to win the game. I mean, how incredible is that. Plus, the Nets were losing to the Raptors by about 8 points, then Carter came alive and sank two clutch 3-pointers at the end of the game, one of them being the one with .1 seconds left. Great game, plus Mo Pete was ejected for "supposedly" trying to hit Vince in the back of the head, although VC was just trying to joke around, since Mo Pete and Vince are friends from when they played together. But the ref didn't see it as a joke. He thought Peterson was trying to attack Carter, so he T'd him up and he was ejected. Bad loss for the Raptors, but I'm guessing they should be used to those types of losses (or any loss for that matter) by now. :biggrin:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

can you say _"awesome"_?

benny the bull birthday bash (say that ten times fast) tonight at the UC with visiting guest mascots.


awesome. :laugh: 












http://www.nba.com/bulls/mascot/benny_bday_0506.html


----------



## tmpsoft (Sep 7, 2004)

Bulls 104
Raptors 97


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> can you say _"awesome"_?
> 
> benny the bull birthday bash (say that ten times fast) tonight at the UC with visiting guest mascots.
> 
> ...


Will Benny's parents make it to the party? :biggrin:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

well Toronto wins the tipoff. Should be a good game. 

Bosh with a jumper. 2-0 Bulls


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

and Sweetney's struggles continues with a crazy shot.

Deng gets called for the personal. Graham scores and 1. 5-0 Toronto already.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Not so sure about that call.

Toronto up 5-0 early


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney needs to get his touch back. His moves are solid but he's not getting it in. Harrington gets fouled on the putback.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bosh another jumper. 7-2 Toronto

Sweetney screens for Gordon, pass from Kirk jumper good.

MoPete shoots scores.

Gordon penetrates, dish to Kirk for three. good! 9-7

Graham three GOOD. 5-5 Toronto is.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Beautiful -- Hinrich to Gordon for the jumper, then Gordon with the kickout to Hinrich for three.

Raps can't miss. Graham is the Hulk.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TC in for O early. His lethargic D obviously being the reason.

15-9 Raptors. They're yet to miss a shot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng baseline jumper miss but fouled. 

Tyson in for Harrington. I guess he's better today.

Hinrich continuing his hot shooting.. his critics who say he can't shoot are quite now.

6-6. another three by Mo Pete. 15-9. They are hot and fired up after that Nets loss.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

They are not missing.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon in for Ben 

Skiles had to find a scapegoat for Raptors' hot start...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

geez. they score again. They are not missing 17-9 

Songaila to Hinrich for three. GOOD AGAIN! 17-12 Toronto.

Mike James shoots MISS> finally.

Joey Graham gets called for a hold.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice boo's for Jalen


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jalen Rose gets in. gets booed.. lol

Nocioni to Hinrich around a screen. jumper GOOD!. HOT!!!!!!!!

17-14

James for three. MISS.

Duhon penetrates. no look pass to Songaila. point blank MISS.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our O looks good too. I like this up tempo style.

19-16 Raptors


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich drives, draws pass to Noc baseline. off the glass GOOD.

Chris Bosh jumper GOOD. 19-16. 

Hinrich drives falls down. jumpball.

They are being aggressive shooting wise but they are also fouling us alot


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Rose, to Peterson around a screen. shot MISS. Tyson boards. Nocioni to Duhon. inside to Songaila. around the rim and MISS> out of bounds bulls ball.

Hinrich. fakes. crosses over. finger tip up and under layup GOOD! pretty moves to the basket...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

A Hinrich show so far.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

it seems liek we REALLY got the idea to penetrate inside?

Same story on TV? It seems to do a world of difference for this team...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

That hesitation dribble crossover by Kirk was absolutely awesome. He did that all the time in practice at Kansas. Don't know why he doesn't use it more now.

Raps will cool off.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chandler to Duhon. to Nocioni. to Hinrich outside. drives and gets fouled.

Sweetney in. Chandler out. This is definetely Hinrich's best game so far tonight.

We have the lead 20-19. 11-2 Bulls run.

Jalen scores on a basket. 

Hinrich to Deng, baseline to Songaila. goaltending on Aaron. and a technical on Aaron.

Songaila to shoot the T.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Duhon in for Ben
> 
> Skiles had to find a scapegoat for Raptors' hot start...


I wondered about that. Was ben playing poor or something???


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

23-21 Bulls.

Rose top of the key. jumper good. 23 all.

Sweetney spins on Aaron. Aaron fouls Sweetney. two shots


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben was playing fine, but we needed more defense on the perimeter. Still do. Damn the Raps are on fire.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> I wondered about that. Was ben playing poor or something???


How poorly can you play in 3 minutes? Ben made the only shot he took and I didn't see Mike James going nuts against him. But I guess Skiles saw something we didn't....:sigh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mo Pete for three. GOOD.

Hinrich penetrates. outside to Deng open baseline jumper rattles in.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

cleaning products


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich doubleteamed. loses the ball.

Mike James fastbreak layup. MISS.

Duhon leads the break, penetrates, pass to Deng bounced out of bounds

timeout


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose is an old man with no game left in him.

Just how is he doing this game, anyhow?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

nanokooshball said:


> it seems liek we REALLY got the idea to penetrate inside?


Raptors are among the more pathetic defensive teams in the league. I think that has A LOT to do with our easy penetration so far.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

they are scoring so much, maybe Duhon will help in the defense dept. Our problem isn't the offense. It's defense for both teams.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Du for 3333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mo Pete dunks in a miss. OOOOOOH!!!!!!

Ben Gordon in for Hinrich.

Deng penetrates. kick out to Duhon for three.!!! GOOD.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice 0 points and 1 rebound *Chandler*! Chandler is so good. He's like this legit, true center who can play center for 82 games, and anyone here who doesn't think so doesn't like facts and logic.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Rose no look. songaila grabs it off the floor. to Duhon

Ben Gordon on the break for three. MISS

Jalen Rose for three. left baseline GOOD

Sweetney inside hook miss but gets fouled.

Sweetney makes 1 of 2.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Rose penetrates on Songaila. gets by. Sweetney fouls.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Rose is an old man with no game left in him.
> 
> Just how is he doing this game, anyhow?


Rose has hit 2 jumpers. Aside from that, he's shooting 37% from the field and 26% from three this season.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Back to packing it in on D the moment somebody penetrates only to leave guys wide open for 3s . I don't get ur defensive philosophy sometimes.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon gets a blocking foul called on him. Rose to the line.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich out and the Raps gain a 6 point lead.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Rose has hit 2 jumpers. Aside from that, he's shooting 37% from the field and 26% from three this season.


Looks like 3-3 and 4-4 FT for 11 points to me. And a rebound and assist in 7 minutes.

He's clearly out of gas.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

11 for Rose.

Duhon around a screen. wrap around pass to Songaila for the easy bucket.

Calderon to Bonner. for three. MISS>

What in the world.....

Deng shoots a halfcourt shot... with 6 seconds left on the shotclock... brain cramp


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

37-33 Raptors after 1


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

High scoring affair so far.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

Is 37 points against a team with 11 wins the "right" way.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Haven't seen Bosh often this season. Classy player with a very smooth game. I can see why Toronto fans like him so much.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Red Kerr : Charlie Venezuela


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Looks like 3-3 and 4-4 FT for 11 points to me. And a rebound and assist in 7 minutes.
> 
> He's clearly out of gas.


 it's been a recent turnaround for Rose. couple that with playing against one of his former teams. and acceptance of his role and you get this.

More the exception than the rule. That Duhon blocking call was a bailout. clearly it would have been an offensive


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben's forcing since returning. I wonder why...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney pass to Hinrich. goes around mike. jumper MISS.

offensive foul on Bonner


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Rose to Calderon jumper MISS. Bonner boards. to Rose jumper good.

Downlow to Sweetney spins misses. Noc boards and gets fouled.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Can anyone remember the last time Sweetney was able to finish a shot in the paint? He looks hideous.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng with the fallaway jumper GOOD. 6 for Deng.

Othella ready to come in.

Rose to Bonner. Calderon drives alleyoop for the slam to the 7th pick in the draft.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Can anyone remember the last time Sweetney was able to finish a shot in the paint? He looks hideous.


 It's been a while. He's just absolutely been missing the rim tonight. He usually gets it close. I don't think it's about getting into the rhythm because he's had plenty of chances this game. If there was any game he should be scoring at will, it should be tonight. so far he hasn't done anything other than makes some nice moves around the basket.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Red Kerr : Charlie Venezuela


quit it red :biggrin:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

That feeble-looking guy drinking a beer in the front row with a couple of women on either side must be really rich.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon inside to Harrington. defensive three second on Toronto. technical. Kirk to shoot it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

jumper up and good for Noc.

apparently Skiles yelled at Noc again.
Nocioni blocks Rose!

Deng pushes it to Noc. Noc drives and gets called for the O.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> That feeble-looking guy drinking a beer in the front row with a couple of women on either side must be really rich.



Hi, I'm Topher Grace


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon with the excellent bounce pass to Noc for the little one-hander from 8'.

Hinrich drains another crossover pullup from 16'.

Gordon's pass was nicer.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk jumper is good. nice..

Calderon brings it across. to Bonner back to Jose. 

Villanueva running one hander.

Peterson gets called for the clear path. Deng to shoot it.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Another great dish by Ben. Deng with the big-time finish and one.

BULLS PLAY BEST WHEN THEY PLAY UPTEMPO.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich top of the key. bounce pass to Ben. comes around floater GOOD.

Calderon to Bosh inside baseline. Calderon outside to Mo Pete for three. MISS.

Deng drives inside scores and 1. Bosh gets called for the foul.

what a move!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon to Harrington posting up. to the outside Ben. for three. GOOD!

timeout Toronto. 49-41 Bulls !


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

14-0 run by the Bulls. Harrington with the great underhand pitch to Ben for three.

BULLS PLAY BEST WHEN THEY PLAY UPTEMPO.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

14-0 runs are good.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bosh starts to drive. oob Raptors ball.

Rose to inbound. Bosh steps back. jumper GOOD.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wow 14-0 run!! 

Hinrich looks great. 

Rose is having a nice game for Toronto.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Noc Punch.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich drives pass to Nocioni drives. DUNKS on Bosh!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

How did chandler look when he was in the game?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mike James offensive foul.

Nocioni fallaway jumper MISS.

out to Gordon fakes a three. inside to Harrigton bounce pass to Deng. baseline. around the horn. Gordon three. MISS> Deng boards.

Harrington turnaround jumper MISS..too unselfish there


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben with nice D, draws the James charge.

Great ball movement. Deng excellent offensive board. O with the miss.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chris Bosh jumper again. GOOD.

Hinrich around baseline. pass to Harrington dropped. shoots scores.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich brings it up. pass to Nocioni. jumper GOOD.

How many assists for Kirk???

full timeout Toronto


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich 15 points (5-7 FG), 7 dimes, 3 boards. Noc, Deng, Gordon and Duhon all playing well. Gordon with some of the best passing I've seen from him, Noc just being tough, Du with solid play off the bench, Deng hitting shots.

Great half so far.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk's got 7 assists


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni is playing well on both ends. missed only one shot.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> How did chandler look when he was in the game?



Absent.

Hopefully some of this inspired play will rub off on him.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

"Rose just gonna shoot it?.............yeah. We knew that."


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni contests Rose shot. MISS. Tyson boxes out Bosh for the board.

Hinrich gets called for the offensive foul. Mo Pete draws it. iffy call.

Bonner for three.

Nocioni spotted up in the baseline. for three. GOOD. assist by Kirk.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk making some Stockton-esque passes.

And you guys looking at the job Ben's doing on the reigning EC player of the week?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bosh jumper. BLOCKED by Tyson. 

Luol Deng for three. 61 points for the Bulls!!!

Hinrich again with the assist.

Chris Bosh jumper GOOD.

Hinrich drives shoots. misses. board to Noc. for the layup 63-47

James drives layup. MISSes bad.

Gordon to hold for the last shot. Gordon spins. loses it to Bonner. 

Rose kicks it off and loses the ball..

5 secs left. Deng inbounds.

to Nocioni and loses it. 2nd half over


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Both Ben, Kirk and Noc are all playing fantastic.

BULLS PLAY BEST WHEN THEY PLAY UPTEMPO.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

HOLY MOTHER

63 to 47

AND we only allowed 10 pts in 2nd quarter!!!!!!! :biggrin: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I think Tyson is doing a good a job as you can on Bosh. a block on him and a board, boxing him out. He hasn't been on the floor too long to make a solid assessment


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

30-10 quarter for the bulls. WOW. We are great on both ends of the court. Nocioni was our defensive stopper that 2nd q.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

great game in Boston btw.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

LaMarcus Aldridge on ESPN HD vs. Iowa State. Another good game, as are all games at Hilton Coliseum.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

22 made baskets on 18 assists. At halftime. Bulls play best when they play uptempo.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Absent.
> 
> Hopefully some of this inspired play will rub off on him.


horny!!!!!like me :biggrin:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben Gordon jumper in and out.

Bosh fadeaway jumper in and out.

Sweetney spins up and in. GOOD.

65-47. 5 and 3 for him.

James jumper good. Gordon was on the ground.

Hinrich to Sweetney. Mike James around the side runs into joey graham and fouls Sweetney. makes the first FT.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

makes the second. James brings it up. on Gordon. 

Bosh top of the key. GOOD.

Deng to Gordon. pass deflected, Bulls ball.

Gordon to Hinrich. doubelteamed. Sweetney across the floor to Deng. jumper GOOD.

69-51 Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich brings it up. top of the key. outside to Harrington. inside to Sweetney. scores and the foul!.

Much better 2nd half for Sweetney. It's important he gets going, especially games where he's not limited due to foul trouble.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk's really balling. This is the best I've seen him offensively.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

ben injured?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Boston-Dallas pbp : Hawk misses the hook shot 24 sec violation. 100-99 Mavs.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Dirk buried a jumper and Pierce tied it with a three with 6.5 secs left


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

greekbullsfan said:


> ben injured?


Banged knees with a Raptors' big. On the bench right now but I don't think it's that serious. He should return soon.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

greekbullsfan said:


> ben injured?


 Ben's getting stretched out, maybe it's a cramp. He's not in the trainers room I don't think


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Stackhouse wins it with .1 secs left.. great game..


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Banged knees with a Raptors' big. On the bench right now but I don't think it's that serious. He should return soon.


 oh ok. was that why he fell?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben needs to get back on the floor. He's playing a great all-around game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon with the offensive foul. 76-65. They are coming back.. after being up by 20. 

foul on Duhon again.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Mini-Ben (Pargo) in the game for Duhon.

Toronto on a huge run with Ben out.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

KH 18/5/10. Great D by Noc again. Noc with a strong game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich for three. GOOD. fantastic.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mo Pete raises up for three. over Hinrich. well, he was more open than defended.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chandler with the weird FT stance. it looks dumb.. and nets an 0-2 FT.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Raptors' ball movement is awesome. Their coach definitely has 'em playing the right way.

This zone has completely stagnated our offense.

8 point game


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich pass deflected. Bonner has it. James around the screen. to Mo Pete in the corner for three. defended by Kirk. MISS.
. 
James runner off the glass rattles in. 82-74.

Pargo baseline pass MISS.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Pargo's passing like a beeyotch.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo on Rose. Nocioni on James. drives to Rose for the jumper GOOD. 84-76

Pargo at the buzzer MISS.

22-8 run by the Raptors. end of 3rd


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I hope Ben starts the 4th qtr. It's a completely different ball game offensively when he's not on the floor.

Only up 8 after 3


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I think Ben Gordon would be a good NFL safety.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BS late call on Ben


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Great tap by Deng, great collect and follow by Sweetney.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweets, FINALLY!

89-77 Bulls


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

crap 89-84 Bulls. Rose for three. GOOD


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I think we need Duhon on Jalen


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

They're a heck of an offensive team. We're playing good D out there but it isn't making much of a difference.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Bulls have not lost to Toronto since they traded Rose over there. This would be a terrible terrible way to lose the first one...


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I liked it better when the Raptors were hucking up shots and missing BTW


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Shell shocked....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon to Nocioni for three. MISS

89-87. Bonner for three GOOD

Gordon for three. GOOD. finally


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Big 3 by Ben! We needed that.

Back up 5


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Thank you Ben Gordon.

And thank you AGAIN!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon brings it up on James. 

Gordon drives and gets the easy layup!.

Bosh jumper. out of bounds. Raptors ball 94-87 Bulls. timeout Toronto.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

We should be laughing all the way to a victory right now, but I guess this is the Raptors style of game. Biggest in-game streaking team I've ever seen (worse then the Wizards last year..)


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

A better decision by Duhon that time.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bosh is upset with James and vice versa..lol 

Deng stole the ball drives and gets fouled. missed his first FT.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Nice dish by Du. Deng to the line for 2. Misses the first. Hits the second. 95-87 Bulls lead.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I hope Raptors made their run and have nothing left.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're catching some breaks now.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> I hope Raptors made their run and have nothing left.


I think they did.

Hinrich in for Duhon. Bosh with another jumper.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

pass from Noc. Luol Deng for three. 98-89!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Big shot Deng! He's had a great game.

Up 9


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Deng with the three! Damn we can shoot the long ball.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben's got 9 this qtr. I doubt if he's had a double digit 4th qtr this season.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon with a great stutter step floater. Bulls back in command now. I just like the coordination of Hinrich and Gordon this game. A lot.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Woo hoo Big Macs.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bonner for three. MISS. gets his own board

How that is a foul is beyond me. Isn't that an over the back?

Rose for three GOOD.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Ben's got 9 this qtr. I doubt if he's had a double digit 4th qtr this season.


He'll have some before it's all said and done.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Geez, it's the Ben Gordon of old. I like it.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben, 3.

DAMN.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon, step back three. GOOD. 103-94. WIth a man in his face.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Damnit Rose!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

103-96. Gordon with MoPete on him. James and Hinrich scramble for the ball. Raptors ball.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We need a couple of stops!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

rose for three. MISS.

Hinrich fouled. 18 11 and 5


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich to the line for 2. Misses the first, hits the second. 104-96 Bulls lead.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich dribbles around the pick and drains a jumper. Great D on the other end. Excellent finish by Noc!

Damn nice series.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bonner fakes a three. Hits a two.

Hinrich around a screen. jumper GOOD.

James drives, BLOCKED by Nocioni.

rebounded by BOsh, putback no. Sweetney boards. outlet pass to Noc for the finger roll. Yes that was Sweetney with the crosscourt pass

108-98


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Now that's a nice sequence by Sweets!

Up 10 with a minute left.

Solid play on both ends of the court in crunch time.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Kirk 19/11/5 tonight. Good stuff.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Rose baseline, to the lane runner, GOOD
108-100 Bulls 51.4 secs left

Kirk fouled


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thats more like it! Bulls up by 10 with a minute left.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The Ben and Kirk backcourt


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

25/11/5 for Kirk. 19/4 dimes for Gordon. Great shooting by both.

BULLS PLAY BEST WHEN THEY PLAY UPTEMPO.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

That should be the game. We didnt have to suffer, though.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ha. Closeup of a Luvabull I went to high school with.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Good stuff. The Raps might not be so great, but a 5 game win streak snapped is sure nice. Good to see the Bulls putting it back together. 

Faith beginning to be restored?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bonner wraps up Sweetney. fouled out. calderon in. Pargo in. Randy Holcomb in too.

Sweetney to shoot two. misses the first. 9 boards for Mike as well


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Have my eyes deceited me, or was that MOJO I just witnessed?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Good stuff. The Raps might not be so great, but a 5 game win streak snapped is sure nice.


That was snapped yesterday by the Nets.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> That was snapped yesterday by the Nets.



Ah, yes. Well, then I'm happy to pile on.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon with his first double-digit fourth quarter of the season. There's more where that came from.

BULLS PLAY BEST WHEN THEY PLAY UPTEMPO.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

three in a row!! Woo whoooooo


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow! Sweetney only had one file. That's fantastic. 

I like games where 5 or more guys get in double figures scoring.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> BULLS PLAY BEST WHEN THEY PLAY UPTEMPO.


why don't you put it in your signature? :clown: 


aw shucks i was hoping the raptors would be held under a 100, o well, a win's a win and the past 3 games we've been amazing offensively! :clap:


against MIL - 105 points, 47.3 fg%
against MEM - 111 points, 62.3 fg% (AGAINST BEST DEF TEAM!!!)
against TOR - 113 points, 52.1 fg% (well raps are teh worst Def team, but still 113!)

4 players with over 18 points in 2nites game and 28ast

best stat of the game - 31 ft attempts!


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

This was a great game hinrich, gordon, deng, sweetney, and nocioni played so well tonight. I was so glad that they let gordon come back he help the bulls a lot. Once again hinrich and gordon playing great together.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

nanokooshball said:


> against MIL - 105 points, 47.3 fg%
> against MEM - 111 points, 62.3 fg% (AGAINST BEST DEF TEAM!!!)
> against TOR - 113 points, 52.1 fg% (well raps are teh worst Def team, but still 113!)


But we are still the Jibago Bulls, wont make it to the playoffs, should trade Kirk ASAP and fire Skiles. 

:biggrin:


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

the next 9 games are VERY WINNABLE GAMES... let's go for a 12 game winning streak!


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Good game by Sweetney. 14 points, 9 rebounds, 2 assists & only 1 foul! 
Nice to see the most roasted Bull on this board show up for work.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Duhon was not his self tonight he had to many fouls and turnovers.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Goodbye Aldridge… Bulls and Nicks are rapidly moving toward the Sheldon


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm so happy, Skiles postgame will be video tonight. With highlights.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Bulls96 said:


> Goodbye Aldridge… Bulls and Nicks are rapidly moving toward the Sheldon


Which is good thing. I am not big on Aldridge at all. He only reminds me of Haywood when he was at UNC. Nothing more. In fact, we laready have a Aldridge in Chandler even though Aldridge now is better than Chandler of the last year as a defensive player. Offensively both Aldridge and Chandler is nonfactor.

At this point, I am all for Rudy Gay. I know, I know we are all packed at SF but now Rudy Gay has soemthing special. And as for collecting talent, especially coming upon someoen special you have to draft, then worry about the roster later.

I repeat we don't need Aldridge when We have Chandler.


Oh, by the way great game although I could live without 3rd quarter scare.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

lgtwins said:


> Which is good thing.


Yep



lgtwins said:


> I am not big on Aldridge at all .


I am too



lgtwins said:


> At this point, I am all for Rudy Gay.He has something special


It is okay...BTW, who said that's wrong or immoral ?



lgtwins said:


> I repeat we don't need Aldridge when We have Chandler.


This is the best compliment to Tyson I ever heard. Please make a tape (in order to avoid repetitions) and mail it to Tyson, for his meditation practice



lgtwins said:


> Oh, by the way great game although I could live without 3rd quarter scare.


100% agree 

P.S. Please don't get offended by my comments, I got a couple of drinks and I am on "distinguish road"


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

alright, all the postgame crap here :


*Hinrich Postgame Comments 2.74mb Video : Xvid 762kbps audio : MP3 55kbps*


*Quick Game Recap 10mb Video : Xvid 762kbps audio : MP3 55kbps*


*Skiles Comments and Stacey analysis with highlights - 59.89MB Video : Xvid 762kbps audio : MP3 55kbps*

Use VLC if the video doesn't play correctly.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

M-U-C-H-A-S G-R-A-C-I-A-S

:greatjob:


----------

